
Exploring the Amiga – A series of posts on the computer that wouldn't die - thedigicat
http://blog.thedigitalcatonline.com/categories/amiga/
======
thedigicat
This is a series of "lab notes" on the Amiga that I am writing while I explore
the architecture and the operating system. I hope others find this interesting
and useful.

~~~
makach
thank you for the work you did. Only wish you wrote and I read this
20..errr..30 years ago...

~~~
thedigicat
You are welcome! Yes I have the same feeling when discovering these things or
when I read some books on past architectures. It took me years to learn some
parts of MS-DOS or x86 Assembly :)

